# specific conversion



## 108088 (Nov 4, 2007)

hi there, 
new to the forum and i'm after a bit of help. does any one know of a reputable company that will carry out a conversion on a panel van supplied by the customer who are willing to build in a garage area in the rear for a couple of mountain bikes and accessories. hope you can help.
cavi


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Could try [email protected] Manchester. this is just their email address.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

NuVenture Motorhomes of Wigan carry out conversions on customers vehicles


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You could try our van suppliers

http://www.horizons-unlimited.co.uk/innovation/index.html

we already have a garage in the back originally designed for disability scooters, but we have a dog crate instead.

The supplying dealers are Roy Wood Transits, nr Reading - ask for Steve Wood and tell him he owes me a pint - at least.

Andy


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

think rainbow conversions might be another good bet as they do bespoke joby,s. 8O


----------



## 108088 (Nov 4, 2007)

CHEERS GUYS


----------

